# air sealing bath fan in attic



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not have built a box to enclose it.
Spray foam around the base and insulation over it would have been fine.


----------



## simagic (Mar 12, 2014)

Not disputing your answer, but the mfg says it wont build up heat so why do you think it would be an issue??.. Thanks


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

simagic said:


> Not disputing your answer, but the mfg says it wont build up heat so why do you think it would be an issue??.. Thanks


 I don't think it will be an issue but you can tell us if it is.


----------



## simagic (Mar 12, 2014)

Well "certainly", I would like to find out "BEFORE" I do any sealing what the general consensus is here on the forum . If it over heats and either burns out ther motor or causes a fire and burns down the house then that would be a real friggin problem after the fact. So the last thing I would want is to be coming back to this forum and saying "yes', I had to dig out all the insulation , then dig out the box, then replace the fan or replace the burnt down house. sooooo, I don't think "telling you" after an issue might be something I'd like to do.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If it's just a fan, the air moving through it will keep the motor cool and the heat will exit via the duct.


----------



## simagic (Mar 12, 2014)

fan and light , although it has those cfl bulbs ( low heat I would think)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Either if fine. We box them out but we are doing a bunch of other boxes so we have everything up there.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

simagic said:


> Well "certainly", I would like to find out "BEFORE" I do any sealing what the general consensus is here on the forum . If it over heats and either burns out ther motor or causes a fire and burns down the house then that would be a real friggin problem after the fact. So the last thing I would want is to be coming back to this forum and saying "yes', I had to dig out all the insulation , then dig out the box, then replace the fan or replace the burnt down house. sooooo, I don't think "telling you" after an issue might be something I'd like to do.


I don't think anybody can predict what will happen. If you thought the box will make the fan over heat you wouldn't put it in. .I think if someone thought the box would make the fan over heat they would advise you not to put it in. I don't think it will make a difference either way.


----------

